# Books on Preaching



## TomVols (Mar 9, 2009)

Two part question:

1. What is the best book on preaching that you have read and recommend that is a "how to make a sermon" type book? That is, a book that's on the mechanics of sermon development and construction

2. What is the best book on preaching you've read and recommend that's not necessarily a "how-you-make-a-sermon" book? This book may not offer five steps to build a sermon, but it deals with the task in a meaningful way. 

For instance, you could have Jerry Vines book as #1, or perhaps Stott's _Between Two Worlds_, whereas #2 would be a book like the Doctor's_Preaching and Preachers_ or _Feed My Sheep_

Hope this question makes sense.


----------



## CharlieJ (Mar 9, 2009)

For #2, I would say Dennis Johnson's _Him We Proclaim_. It's a book on the theology and theory behind redemptive-historical preaching. I think that Chapell's _Christ-Centered Preaching_ is a fine book, but with everything else it does, it doesn't necessarily get the "Christ-centered" part down very thoroughly. Johnson's work is 400 packed pages on how to legitimately bring out the Christocentric redemptive-historical aspect of messages. It examines not just the general theology and theory, but also ideas for OT and NT, and different literary genres.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 9, 2009)

Dabney's _Sacred Rhetoric_ is good.

I also think Jay Adam's _Preaching with Purpose_ is very good.


----------



## Ezekiel3626 (Mar 10, 2009)

For #1, I will go with "On the preparation and delivery of sermons", John A. Broadus, New and Revised Edition 1944- Editor: J.B. Weatherspoon
For #2, I will go with "Lectures to my students", C.H. Spurgeon, Pilgrim Publications reprint, *not* the CFP edition. See this review.


----------



## Grymir (Mar 10, 2009)

#1 -> Chapell's Christ-Centered Preaching is great.

#2 -> I'm reading Dabney's Sacred Rhetoric right now. It's very good.


----------



## KMK (Mar 10, 2009)

I agree with both Chappell's and Spurgeon's offerings.


----------



## ChristianHedonist (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm not quite sure which category it would fit in, but _The Supremacy of God in Preaching_ by John Piper is quite good-at least the portions of it that I've read so far.


----------



## Michael Butterfield (Mar 10, 2009)

CharlieJ said:


> For #2, I would say Dennis Johnson's _Him We Proclaim_. It's a book on the theology and theory behind redemptive-historical preaching. I think that Chapell's _Christ-Centered Preaching_ is a fine book, but with everything else it does, it doesn't necessarily get the "Christ-centered" part down very thoroughly. Johnson's work is 400 packed pages on how to legitimately bring out the Christocentric redemptive-historical aspect of messages. It examines not just the general theology and theory, but also ideas for OT and NT, and different literary genres.



What! A GPTS student that does not even mention John Carrick's book?

-----Added 3/10/2009 at 01:21:17 EST-----

For #1 Dabney _Sacred Rhetoric_ or as it is sometimes called _On Preaching_; Adams _Preaching With Purpose_
For #2 John Angell James _An Earnest Ministry: The Want of the Times_; Murray A. Capill - _Preaching with Spiritual Vigour_


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi:

For a book that will cover both: D.M Lloyd Jones' *Preachers and Preaching*.

Blessings,

Rob


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 10, 2009)

I would echo - John Carrick's book - _The Imperative of Preaching_

But I would add what has been VERY helpful for this young preacher - Jay Adams - _Truth Applied_.


----------



## JohnGill (Mar 10, 2009)

1. William Perkins' - The Art of Prophesying

2. Bryan Chapell's - Christ-Centered Preaching

3. A Treatise on the Preparation and the Delivery of Sermons by John A. Broadus


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 10, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> Dabney's _Sacred Rhetoric_ is good.
> 
> I also think Jay Adam's _Preaching with Purpose_ is very good.



 on Jay Adams... Also I have found John Piper's book Supremacy of God in Preaching


----------



## JohnGill (Mar 10, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> *Dabney's Sacred Rhetoric is good*.
> 
> I also think Jay Adam's _Preaching with Purpose_ is very good.



Available online here: Sacred Rhetoric


----------



## TomVols (Mar 10, 2009)

Ezekiel3626 said:


> For #1, I will go with "On the preparation and delivery of sermons", John A. Broadus, New and Revised Edition 1944- Editor: J.B. Weatherspoon
> For #2, I will go with "Lectures to my students", C.H. Spurgeon, Pilgrim Publications reprint, *not* the CFP edition. See this review.


I'm a fan of the Dargan edition of Broadus. and I own the Zondervan edition of "Lectures..." which was what was required at SBTS. Thanks for the heads up on the Pilgrim version. Wonder if the version available at Solid Ground Books is the fuller one?


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 10, 2009)

I would agree with Adams and Chappell.

An almost "forgotten" book (I got it at Cumberland Valley BBS on clearance once) is Mike Ross's _Preaching for Revitalization_. How refreshing to see a book that looks to the means of grace in revitalizing the church! It's not really a "how to" book, but I always recommend it to preachers!


----------



## TomVols (Mar 10, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> I would agree with Adams and Chappell.
> 
> An almost "forgotten" book (I got it at Cumberland Valley BBS on clearance once) is Mike Ross's _Preaching for Revitalization_. How refreshing to see a book that looks to the means of grace in revitalizing the church! It's not really a "how to" book, but I always recommend it to preachers!


I'd like to hear more about Ross's book


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 10, 2009)

TomVols said:


> I'd like to hear more about Ross's book



It's 400 miles away right now in Louisville! 

Seriously, here is a blurb at Monergism, with some recommendations. Here are some quotes (copied from a very hard-to-read blog) that might also give you a flavor:



> "It is the pastor's duty to seek for the revitalization of a declining congregation and to seek to lead in this revitalizing work through the primacy of the pulpit." p. 17
> 
> "*True church revitalization can never take place and be maintained unless it is the product of a biblical pulpit.*" p. 19
> 
> ...



I also found this helpful review:



> In his excellent book _Preaching for Revitalization_, Michael F. Ross describes a shift in literature on preaching. Prior to the twentieth century, books did not indicate that preaching was in decline or a question in people's minds. "Rather their emphasis is on the spiritual aspects of preaching: the minister's life and heart, prayer, Spirit-led preparation, the hope of the gospel, and so forth."
> 
> In the 1930s and 1940s, books began to describe a decline in preaching.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Kistler (Mar 11, 2009)

"Feed My Sheep: A Passionate Plea for Preaching" 

MacArthur, Sproul, Piper, Eric Alexander, Boice, and others


----------



## Curt (Mar 11, 2009)

Broaddus is excellent. I don't know what they use at Covenant Seminary anymore (though I could give a good guess!), but this is what Bob Rayburn had us use when I was there.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 11, 2009)

Don Kistler said:


> "Feed My Sheep: A Passionate Plea for Preaching"
> 
> MacArthur, Sproul, Piper, Eric Alexander, Boice, and others



I was thinking of that one. Didn't someone from the PB have a hand in publishing that one?


----------

